# what days did u dtd to get ur BFP!?



## AshleyNichole

What CD's did you DTD to get your :bfp:

I have a 28 day cycle and am just wondering what eveyone else's cycles are and when you DTD to get that amazing :bfp: :)


----------



## MrsHelly

I have to admit I was not that scientific about the whole thing. I just made sure we :sex: fairly regularly from the day my period finished till about the middle of the following week.

Good luck!!


----------



## windswept

We ovulated on CD19, and had done the deed from CD15 to CD25, with the exception of CD19! Partly as I had been away for a week, so we were making up for lost time!

So the theory of depleting sperm is out for us, and the theory of having to get ovulation day is also out. I think if you do it often enough around when you think you will ovulate, you are onto a winner...


----------



## BostonMommy

I know the exact day (because it was the only day) and according to my u/s dates it was three days before I conceived.


----------



## lightweight

in my first two pregnancies (which ended in miscarriages) we DTD every day from day 11 - 15. 

This time round we DTD on days 8, 9 & 15 & 16. We presume that day 15 was the one that worked, although I thought I might have Ov'd early (wasn't testing that month!)


----------



## tashak88

I ovulated CD 15 and :sex: only one time on that day and got my BFP 10 days later <3


----------



## princesspie

haha!!! i was going to say i got my bfp on a saturday!! lol, didnt read it right :)
haha!! how thick am i, no idea what CD as i didnt chart or keep a record of anything, just went with the flo :)


----------



## MrsHelly

princesspie said:


> haha!!! i was going to say i got my bfp on a saturday!! lol, didnt read it right :)

I'm so glad you said that- I did at first too! I was a Sunday *giggle*


----------



## KimE

Hey hun. With my daughter we dtd on cd10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16 & 17 (we'd been trying for 13 months and hubby was going away with the Army so I basically tied him to the bed!! :haha:) pos OPK cd15 & 16 and ovulation on cd17. BFP at 10dpo. :happydance: My cycles range from 28 days to 30 days and I have a 13 day luteal phase.

This time we only decided to start trying again halfway through my cycle and expected it to take a long time again so only managed to dtd once on what I believe to be the day of ovulation (or even the day after - thought we'd probably missed it) and got our BFP at 10dpo! :happydance: We were shocked!! :wacko: but happy obviously :thumbup:

Hope that helps :hugs: and fx for your BFP xx


----------



## wymasa

I have an average 28 day cycle. We dtd on CD10,11,13,15 and I O'd on CD14.


----------



## saranya.kish

We did it almost everyday from 3days after AF ended. And did twice the day OPK turned positive.


----------



## aragornlover8

The day of and the day before, I think... The fact that we did the day before was more or less a happy coincidence. We hadn't had a lot of time to be intimate that week, and I ovulated over the weekend.


----------



## justjill

I have a 28/29 day cycle and we dtd cycle day 10!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I wasn't trying, and we DTD cycle day 8 and I o'd 5 days later. I feel when I O so I think it was cd 13 when conception occured. My bet is it's a girl :)


----------



## twinmummy06

im not sure exactly when i O'd, i only have a rough guess as i was only using the saliva test and ewcm. i THINK i o'd somewhere between 21-23 Aug, although according to my dating scan it could have been as far away as Aug 25th, though i doubt that :haha:. and the only time we :sex: any where even *remotely* close to conception was Aug 20. got lucky i think :haha:


----------



## mas

I have irregular cycle... I ovd on CD17/18 we dtd every other day from CD9 all the way to CD28 lol! Wanted to catch that egg! ;) Got my BFP CD28 I was 10 days past ov! :)


----------



## tink28

i ovulated on CD15, and dtd the night before and that morning, that was all!


----------



## AshleyNichole

keep em' comin ladies, love reading these stories, gives me lots of hope :)


----------



## Criosaidh

Er.... pretty much every day? :blush:

Dearly Beloved is a total wild child. NOT that I'm complaining... :winkwink:

Crio X x X


----------



## nalini878

I have a 28 day cycle and we were having no luck with having sex every day/other day during the week of ovulating so the month we conceived we did it on day 13, 14 and 15 at least twice a day lol!!! I ovulated on day 15. xxx


----------



## Julz1984

Hey, My LMP was July 31st. So we DTD on CD's 13,15,16. I OV'd on CD16 and had a luteal phase of 11days. I got my BFP 9DPO. Im very lucky that it was only our second month TTC. I used OPKS. 

The month preious I got a BFP on 9dpo but it faded and my AF arrived on time.xx


----------



## miss cakes

ok i havent a clue about ovulation temp charts an what have ya but all three times ive concieved about a week after my period finished and i got a 28 day cycle


----------



## holly2234

I had about a 33 day cycle and according to my dates showing on scans i conceived during my period. From my experience the depleting sperm theory isnt a very accurate one either


----------



## Khadijah-x

my cycle is about 32 days...havnt got a clue what day i concieved which id like to know! :( it was roughly a week after my period ended but who knows :shrug: till iv had my dating scan :happydance:

I got my :bfp: on 11th of september when I would have been due on, which put me at 4 weeks 3 days from my last period, its all so techincal :coffee:

congratz huni.x


----------



## AshleyNichole

holly2234 said:


> I had about a 33 day cycle and according to my dates showing on scans i conceived during my period. From my experience the depleting sperm theory isnt a very accurate one either


ohhh really like how far into ur period did u :sex: ?


----------



## stardust22

I have a 28/29 day cycle and used a clearblue fertility monitor. I :sex: on cd 10,12,13,14,15. (first peak on monitor CD14)

:bfp: 18DPO


----------



## Fadesofblack

AshleyNichole said:


> holly2234 said:
> 
> 
> I had about a 33 day cycle and according to my dates showing on scans i conceived during my period. From my experience the depleting sperm theory isnt a very accurate one either
> 
> 
> ohhh really like how far into ur period did u :sex: ?Click to expand...

All the days she was on it.


----------



## tina3747

I have no idea how on earth I got pregnant as the only whoops we could have had was 4 days after my period finished, I'm only on for 2-3 days as well so my belief in my 14 day ovulation time went right out the window!!! As you guessed this wasn't a planned baby, I have a beautiful 11 yr old boy and never felt a need to have anymore but now the shock has passed me and the hubby are over the moon!! So no idea when or how I got preggers.. Maybe the sperm fairy visited in the night ?!?


----------



## rwllgoodchild

We started trying on 5th august and did it every day at least once until i got :bfp: on 25th august, havent got a clue what day we actually conceived tho xx


----------



## blutea

We dtd on CD 14 and I ovulated on CD 15.


----------



## CheerCoach

I have a 28 day cycle, O'd on the 2nd of Oct (CD 12). DTD CD 10, 11 & 13...didn't intentionally skip the 12th just happend to have too much going on and we were both exhausted.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I O'd on CD13 and DTD on CD10 and CD12


----------



## mbara

I averaged a 28 day cycle so we just dtd every other day from cd 8-20


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome ladies! :D


----------



## aileymouse

We dtd on cd10, cd12, 13,14(x2),15 (Ov'd on cd15)


----------



## AshleyNichole

so did all u ladies use OPK's?


----------



## aileymouse

I did yes :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Yep I did. I used Wondfo IC'c. I got 40 plus 10 pregnancy tests for $16 on ebay. They work great for me. The line progressively gets darker until it's positive when I start getting close. Only have used them 2 months. First month I used them I got pregnant and unfortunately miscarried. My doctor advised that I wait 2 month to try again so I went ahead and used them month #1 to see if they would work again and they did. It was hard to not BD and let the egg go, but next month it's on! The Wondfo pregnancy tests are super cheap (25 for $6) and they were very sensitive! Since I was routinely getting my betas checked to make sure they were dropping after the MC I knew approximately where I was and got a positive test with hcg of 25! With the FRER I got a positive test on the day my hcg was 16! Both super sensitive but a huge difference in price. Good luck to you.


----------



## aragornlover8

I used opk's as well. :)


----------



## Dukechick

I was unsure of my cycle days, because I went 2 months with no period. It's been pretty screwed up since I had Cameron.

Soooo.... I guessed that I had a 29 day cycle. lol...... We :sex: on cycle days 12-16 then I left for work for 4 days the day after, and we hoped that something would catch the egg.... and it did :)

We didn't use OPK. We were going to the next month if it didn't work.


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds like u all got preggo fairly easy :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

bumpin this back up, i need more hope hehehe!


----------



## grandbleu

Average Cycle: 28 days
Average O day: 13/14th day

DTD: CD 12 and 13 before ovulation on day 14

BFP on 12 DPO!

Good luck!

I also used Conceive Plus and kept my hips in the air for 60 minutes.


----------



## babylove719

I'm not quite sure when I ovulated (i didn't temp) But I have a 30 day cycle. We BD on CD 12, 13, 14, 15, 17. Seemed to work! I got my BFP on CD 26! 
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Lucy28

I used clomid, and we dtd on 11-15 dpo. I was very determined so we went a bit crazy :) However, my ovulation was induced on 13 dpo with ovidrel


----------



## hopefulmama2b

First time: DTD 10, 12, ovulated 13. BFP 11 dpo
Second time: DTD 8, 10, 11, 12 and ovulated CD12. BFP 11 dpo


----------



## LuluLamar

My cycle was long, so Ov cramps on CD34, OPK+, did one artificial insemination that day and got a faint +HPT on 11DPO. So, just the once using a Softcup.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Awesome dh and I have only dtd on cd 9,12,17...so idk if it worked I got a 28/29 cycle


----------



## Waitin4astork

I had a 28 day cycle so we DTD on CD 8 and 10, then CD 11, 12, 13 and 14 (when I hit 2 days of high then 2 days of peak on my CBFM). Was planning on DTD on CD 15 too (the day after ov) but hubby was done lol.
It seems easy, but it did take us a good few months to conceive.


----------



## AshleyNichole

well i hope i caught that eggy...idk...


----------



## laila 44

Regular 28 day cycle. Bd first try on CD 11, 12, 13 and 14 and GOT AF that cycle?

Second month: BD Cd 13, 14 and 15 and got BFP! lol! no idea what we did different maybe we had missed ovulation the first time ;)


----------



## DMG83

I have a 29 day cycle this time around, ovulated cd18,

We dtd on cd 14,15,16 and 18 and used preseed lubricant :thumbup:

Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## joduh

My wife ovulated on CD15 and done it on CD14, CD15, CD 16 and CD17.


----------



## Phantom710

my cycle is usually crazy but this one was 28 days. i bd'd on the CD12. +opk in CD14 and Bd'd. +opk on CD15 BD. and finally bd's the day after ovulation on CD16.

got my bfp the first month trying


----------



## Canjer

I ovulated on cd 14 and we BD'd cd 10,12 and 14!


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome...cant wait to find out here...


----------



## Phantom710

AshleyNichole said:


> awesome...cant wait to find out here...

you testing on 10dpo? tha's when i di and got a faint line and "pregnant" on a digi


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah :bfn: i know im out...so roll on next month...


----------



## jollymum

I was having 28 day cycles and I fell pregnant after dtd on day 11 X


----------



## Phantom710

your not out till the :witch: comes


----------



## wtt :)

can't say anything yet but find this thread encouraging! :thumbup:


----------



## AshleyNichole

yeah but i am pretty in-tune with my body...and still :bfn: on dollar store cheapies. sooooo ohhh well ;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

well the :witch: got me yesterday right on time.
so roll on march. ;)


any other stories anyone wants to share :thumbup:


----------



## eagermom

We had an unexpected BFP... We DTD on just my 5th and 6th day.. and on my 15th day I started having the Early Symptoms.. I was damn sick for a couple of days then.. DH was not ready to believe that DTD on safe days could catch up.. 

And I got a BFP just in a week from then... :) So I dont beleive in safe time now.. Keep njoying.. and you would surely get BFP..


----------



## AshleyNichole

so did u get preg on ur period? eager


----------



## eagermom

yep honey.. on my 5th or may be 6th day


----------



## AshleyNichole

thats awesome :thumbup:


----------



## MRS_HJO

We were doing smep, and having sex every other day... I O'd soooo late this cycle, that I had given up on OPK's, but according to my BBT, I either O'd on the 13th or 14th... Some time in there! Soooooo, we did NOT have sex on the 13th! We did have sex on the 12th and 14th! Got a BFN at 9 and 10DPO and a BFP at 12DPO!


----------



## AshleyNichole

so whats the smep?
sex every other day from last day of AF til the next AF?


----------



## Girlnextdoor

We dtd three days before o and the day before o, but that was it. I o'd on cd17, so that means we dtd on cd 14 and cd16.


----------



## AshleyNichole

did u mean the day after o? :lol:
3days before o and the day before?


----------



## MRS_HJO

AshleyNichole said:


> so whats the smep?
> sex every other day from last day of AF til the next AF?

There is a thread on TTC! Here's the basics:

Welcome to the SMEP Chart/Stats Thread!

This thread is meant to chart all those using the SMEP method in an effort to show that it really works! I'll be posting monthly success rates (with %) so we can track it all! If you'd like to be added, please leave a comment with the date that you will be testing.

For clarification purposes, the SMEP is as follows:
Buy 10+ OPK
Starting on CD10 (if you have a 28 day cycle), do one OPK test daily (testing for the LH surge) & BD every *other* day (elevate hips for 10-30 minutes)
When you get a +OPK, BD that day and the next 2 days in a row (so total of 3 days in a row )
Skip one night and BD once more the next day
Take a home pregnancy test 14DPO (most of you will start taking your HPTs at 7-10DPO!) and hopefully we'll all get !


----------



## AshleyNichole

ohhh that's pretty awesome! thanks!


----------



## AshleyNichole

did u do all that stuff? lol


----------



## MRS_HJO

Yes I did, and it only took me 2 months to conceive. But like I said, I thought I wasn't going to O, so I stopped doing OPKs because I was all upset, so instead of getting the pos. opk and going to everyday, I continued with the every other, not knowing at the time when I was ovulating.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

AshleyNichole said:


> did u mean the day after o? :lol:
> 3days before o and the day before?

Haha, nope. Day before. Like this...

Cd14 - bd
Cd16 - bd
Cd 17 - O

We haven't bd since that day before O, so we didn't bd after O at all. Now I'm really not feeling like it :blush:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Opk's are definitely what did it for me this month too because I wouldn't have even bd on cd16 becaue I would have assumed I already o'd (my cm changed from ew to creamy on cd15). BUT, I got a positive opk on cd16 so I threw an extra bd in on cd16. We also bd some other times before cd12, but I left those out because I doubt that mattered.


----------



## truly_blessed

CD 5, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18 and 19. Was a busy week for OH ;-) All pm apart from cd18 which was am.


----------



## Leeze

my OH was away on business, and had an SA test the week before my O. My cycles are normally 28-32 days. I got a positive opk/peak on CBFM on CD16 and luckily this was the day my OH got back from his trip. We BD'd CD16, 17 and 19 (oh and he had "abstained" for 4 days before CD16 since his SA to see if it would make the :spermy: stronger)


----------



## AshleyNichole

awesome ladies, keep em' comin i love this thread :)


----------



## pcake

I have about a 30 day cycle. We dtd on cd 12, 13, 15 and 16. I got a positive opk on cd 16, so guess i ov on cd 17 (stopped temping as i was getting a bit obsessive!)? Got my bfp 10 dpo.


----------



## XPoisonGal

We dtd on CD10, 16 (pos opk), 17, 18 and 19. Was surprised got pos opk on 14 and 15 dpo, that made me got bfp on 16 dpo.


----------



## Nikki1120

I wasn't planning on getting pregnant, and the only time i can think of was when me and the boyfriend sort of tried, but we were both too tired, so (sorry if TMI) it was literally 20 seconds of penetration and not even full sex then bam...BFP, lovely surprise though :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

wow your lucky Nicky!!! :)


----------



## HappiestMom

Here was my BFP cycle timeline **was my first clomid cycle**
Jan 18th AF
Jan 20th-24th take clomid 
Jan 25th, Jan 28th, Jan 31st BD
Jan 31st right as we were BD-ing I felt ovulation
Feb 11th at 11DPO BFP betas were 17

I was sure we were out because we didnt get it in alot during the main part of my fertile period but I guess it worked for us!!! So either those first two early day sets of spermies were still swimming and waiting or the last day spermies were super fast! lol.. Good luck!


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats!!!


----------



## AshleyNichole

:)


----------



## eagermom

Congratulations.. Nikki u really lucky.. :)


----------



## AshleyNichole

;)


----------



## AshleyNichole

more stories ladies?! :)


----------



## sweetie_c

DTD day before OV and the two days of OV my clear blue monitor helped me the last time and this time round as I would be hopeless with temping etc.

Goodluck :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

awww congrats sweetie!! :flower:


----------



## skunkpixie

I have a 28-30 day cycle and we BD on CD 9,10,13,14,16&17.Im pretty sure I ovulated on CD15 or 16 xxx


----------



## Rodnabell

I happened to be off work when I ovulated and subsequently got my :bfp: My job is quite stressful, so thinking that a week off, relaxing maybe helped the process a little !!


----------



## coco84

We used the sperm meets egg plan and it worked a treat!


----------



## AshleyNichole

what days did u ladies do it tho (if u track it)? ;)


----------



## Pearly86

wow very nice thread will keep stalking..and If I get pregnant will surely provide my input too


----------



## bridgetboo62

i have a 31 day cycle
my LMP was april 26th
expected period would have been the 26th or the 27th of may
the only day we DTD that month was april 15th which would have been cycle day 20
got my BFP on the morning on april 27th which would have been cycle day 31 or 32 with FRER and FMU
(giving me only a 11-12 day luteal phase)


----------



## emmi26

Smiley face on cbd ovulation test cd14 Dtd cd14
Bfp 11 dpo :) 



Emma


----------



## Gym knickers

We did it every day for a week before I ovulated and two days afterwards! Hubby was worn out! :winkwink: It was a clomid cycle though and they told me after monitoring scan to expect to ovulate any day but didnt ovulate until four/five days later. The exact same happened with my DD


----------



## Geo2

we just made sure to not miss a day mid cycle! it worked on the 3rd cycle, got bfp at 15dpo.


----------



## Lissy_Sweetie

We just dtd every other day from cd 8 to cd 20 - I didn't use OPKs or temp so I had no idea when I actually ovulated. Worked though :thumbup:. X


----------



## LadyHutch

Lmp 4/23
ov 5/7
dtd 5/5, 5/7, 5/9, 5/13, 5/15

bfp 5/20-5/21


----------



## itsnowmyturn

We bd on the Sunday and didn't o till the Thursday, was certain we were out so was very shocked when my af didn't show up and I got my bfp the next day


----------



## Pearly86

want to subscribe to this will get to knw the bd plan for all achievers!!


----------



## mayacat

I usually have a 28 day cycle, but I think I ovulated late this time (or maybe I do normally? I only got the chance to actually chart one cycle before something stuck!). I waited not so patiently until 15 DPO/ CD33 to take the test and got my bfp :)


----------



## CassieSims

I got really lucky, I wasn't trying, we had decided to take a break and weren't even doing it for a baby, we were just having some fun.

My last period was June 8th, and funnily enough we only had sex one day last month (poor OH!) which happened to be June 22nd... So I hit ovulation right on the nose so to speak.

It's crazy because I did the exact same thing for who knows how many cycles, at least 24, and had never seen a BFP.


----------



## Charliemarina

Well I was activly using opk and ff to chart opk result and BD days as well as pulling out to avoid pregnancy (we always knew it may fail but figured if it happened so be it) anyway about 7 days before I was due to get a pos opk (I have very reg cycles) we dtd and I let him do his thing as figured it was safeish around that time lol....Let's say 7 days later my opk was pos and his men managed to hang about and wait lol...I know for sure it was that time as we never done it again til few days before af was due as he was away....I always thought the sperm living 7-10 days was a bit far fetched...im now living proof of it Haha xx


----------



## Eidson23

We inseminated on CD9 and CD10. We thought it was going to be outside our fertile window (which according to Ovia, it was!) but we were literally leaving for vacation on CD11, so we had our fronor come down anyways. We got a surprise positive OPK on CD12. No temping, so could have ovulated as soon as 12 hours after positive, or two-three days after lol. All I know is it worked, and I'm SO glad we went through with it because we almost skipped this cycle. 26-27 day cycles.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

I O'd on CD 17 of a 28/29 day cycle. We DTD on cd 14, 15, and 17


----------



## ForbearingLuv

I followed a calendar lay out. 
Used opk from CD 8
Used preseed every time 
BD CDs 6, 7, 9, 13,14,15,16.
My opk got a flashing face 14 and solid face for 15 and 16. 
Got my BFP on CD 29 (or 14dpo)

I started having lots of CM till We BDed CD 26 and I thought I was out cuz there was no CM at all the day after BD the next morning I woke up with bad AF like cramping and found TONs of CM with morning pee. It has stayed since.


----------



## nessaw

Hi I usually ov on cd12 of 26 day cycle. We used cbfm and dtd every high and peak so cd 9 10 11 12 13 and 14. Can't remember about cd8! We used preseed every time too. Bfp 12 dpo (didn't test before that but likely to have been positive as a good line on 12dpo).


----------



## smawfl

This time: OV -3 and OV -1 (so CD 10, 12 - OV'd on CD13)

First time: OV -2, OV -1, OV and OV +1 (so CD 12, 13, 14, 15 - OV'd on CD14)

I used OPKs and temped both times.

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## bdb84

CD 14 & 15. O'd on CD 15. 

Every other [unsuccessful] cycle we DTD no less than 6 times.


----------



## minties

With my daughter, we BD once 4 days before ovulation.


----------

